# 1966 cowl tag



## jeremy (Apr 11, 2007)

New to the forum. Just wondering about decoding this cowl tag. Can anyone do it? My wife and I aquired this car about a month ago and I want to know a little more. Thanks


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

24217 - 2 door coupe
PON made in Pontiac, MI
223 - black interior
A-2 - black with black vinyl roof


all this and more at http://ultimategto.com


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jeremy said:


> New to the forum. Just wondering about decoding this cowl tag. Can anyone do it? My wife and I aquired this car about a month ago and I want to know a little more. Thanks





BobG said:


> 24217 - 2 door coupe
> PON made in Pontiac, MI
> 223 - black interior
> A-2 - black with black vinyl roof
> ...


:agree 

Also, This car was built the 4th week of May 1966. 

Options include; Soft-ray tinted glass (all windows), 2-spd auto transmission with console and rear speaker.

The vin tag in the door should start with 242176p

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## jeremy (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the responses and the welcome. The car is in for the long road of restoration. I found this car in a neighboring county in a barn. been that way since 1982. Pretty rough shape but really not too bad. Floor pans are good quarters have rust but no holes. Will keep updated with pics. 

interior pic of when I brought it home------not for a weak stomach


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm doing a frame off resto on a 66 as well, have you ordered the PHS documents?


----------



## jeremy (Apr 11, 2007)

05GTO said:


> I'm doing a frame off resto on a 66 as well, have you ordered the PHS documents?


No I havent. I will have to do that though. I read on here somewhere that they are not too expensive


----------

